# Cleaver and Muzzle in the same Box



## ErickPulido (Nov 1, 2019)

Hi, I want to build the Cleaver (Keeley Katana) and the Muzzle (Fortin Zuul) in the same box for a friend,
 but I have never done this, so there are things that I want to figure out:

1) Can this build use the charge pump from one to the other, the cleaver uses +18v (1044scpa) and the muzzle +9v and -9V(lt1054 which I have a lot in stock) ?

2) What box will suit this better? (I thought about a 1590BB)

3) the order first the muzzle then the cleaver?

Thanks I really appreciate your time


----------



## Barry (Nov 2, 2019)

I would wire it with order switching


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 4, 2019)

I'd be inclined to put the Boost first, but wire the side-feed (Key) to the input of the boost.  That way, the Muzzle is sensing the Boost's input, but gating the Boost's output.  That's the whole purpose of the side feed.  You can still keep the Muzzle's side-feed jack.  Make it a switching jack so you can override the internal connection to the Cleaver in case you want to sense from somewhere else in your pedal chain.

You can, in theory, use one charge pump to make all of the voltages needed to run both boards.  Since neither board contains enough circuitry to supply what the other board needs, your best option is to wait for the 3PDT Charge Pump Board to become available and use that.  You depopulate the charge pumps and associated parts from the Muzzle and Cleaver boards and power them from the Charge Pump Board.  It's totally doable, will save you a few parts and will require a little effort on your part to figure it all out, if you're up for the challenge.


----------



## ErickPulido (Nov 4, 2019)

That's a great Idea thank you so much


----------

